# The princess and the frog (just Robbed)



## JustRob (Jan 30, 2015)

I wrote a novel that claims to be a fairy tale. The opening chapter to it is somewhere around here. It isn't obvious that it is a fairy tale but it certainly encounters several along the way. Here's one of them which is so fragmented in the novel that it could easily be missed.

Once upon a time there was a frog who wanted to meet a princess, but some handsome bozo got her attention first, so the frog had to wait for his opportunity. He saw that the encounter between the two didn't last very long and when the bozo quickly gave up and went away he felt that he himself couldn't have a chance with the princess if she'd rejected that handsome guy. In fact the bozo wasn't into girls and had left to avoid the princess's persistent attention. Disappointed by her failure to win over the bozo the princess gave up her search for a partner and didn't even notice the frog, who went away in disappointment without making any attempt to get her attention. The bozo never knew that he'd come between them, the princess never found her prince and the frog remained a frog forever.
*MORAL *- If you really want something in life then go for it. Perhaps it is your destiny.

Some time later the frog had done well for himself and riding along on his Harley-Davidson one day he encountered the princess again. Brimming with new-found confidence he stopped to introduce himself to her. She took one look at him and another at the shiny bike and immediately fell in love -- with the bike. When she kissed it it turned into the most beautiful white stallion, which bucked the frog off its back. The princess and the stallion rode away together and lived happily ever after. Sorry froggie, some things just aren't meant to be. When the princess's best friend heard what she'd done she was astonished. "I can't believe you dumped the frog, who might have turned into a prince, and chose the stallion instead," she said, "Don't you realise that you gave up a kingdom for a horse. Who in their right mind would do a thing like that?"
*MORAL* - Moral? Are you joking? A girl that madly in love with a stallion? What's moral about that? Is it even legal? Whatever you're thinking you're on your own now.


----------



## mw1406 (Feb 6, 2015)

"*Brimming with new-found confidence he stopped to introduce himself to her. She took one look at him and another at the shiny bike and immediately fell in love -- with the bike. When she kissed it it turned into the most beautiful white stallion, which bucked the frog off its back. The princess and the stallion rode away together and lived happily ever after.*"

This part of the story made me laugh out loud and it caught me by complete surprise. Hilarious! It was cool to have that knee slapper sneak up on me like that.  

Also, great job painting the image of the new, badazz, confident frog on a Harley. It set the stage perfectly for the dismount.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahhh fairy tales. They are my sweet spot in the literary world. I always like reading different adaptations of those tales but I love love love where they are humorous.




> *MORAL* - Moral? Are you joking? A girl that madly in love with a stallion? What's moral about that? Is it even legal? Whatever you're thinking you're on your own now.



^ This is fantastic. The fact that you claimed there to be a moral, yet mocked its presence in the tale, is a nice tribute to what fairy tales were actually for: morals.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Courtjester (May 12, 2016)

Another nice one from your pen. I'm off now to look for more.


----------



## wkiraly (Sep 21, 2017)

I very much enjoyed the story but I have two problems with it having abolutely nothing to do with you or your writing. Problem 1 is that I am a moderately avid biker and just don’t understand the logic of turning a beautiful sleek machine into a stinky, smelly, always-pooping balky animal that never does what you want it to.

The other personal problem is that my wife and I had recently returned from seeing a very good, spooky production of Equus, again with lots intemperate stallion worship. 

Still liked your take on a better fairy story.

Bill CK


----------



## JustRob (Sep 24, 2017)

wkiraly said:


> Problem 1 is that I am a moderately avid biker and just don’t understand the logic of turning a beautiful sleek machine into a stinky, smelly, always-pooping balky animal that never does what you want it to:



Well, the beautiful sleek machine did exactly what she wanted it to, but don't expect me to explain her logic.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 24, 2017)

I enjoyed reading this Justrob it made me smile and even laugh aloud in parts.


----------



## JustRob (Sep 27, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> I enjoyed reading this Justrob it made me smile and even laugh aloud in parts.



So show, don't tell. Hit the LOL button please.


----------

